# Extending Library Books Time



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this post over on nookboards and it's a handy hint if you're a library user - I've run into this issue myself recently - books that were on hold becoming available faster than you can read them (I should be reading *Die Trying* right now, in fact!).
http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=4205.msg0;topicseen#new


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting.... I'm cutting down by only having two or fewer books on hold at a time. I have so many books backed up as it is, I need to read some that I've actually purchased.

Right now I have a library book on my Sony that is past its expiration. I haven't closed out of the book, or synced the Sony, and I am still reading it though it has expired. I have another library book I am working on on my nook, and I don't have any in my holds queue.... I won't put another one on hold until I finish both of these.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, Meemo, I didn't know you could do it this way.  I know there have been times when it seems all my books on hold become available at the same time.  Sometimes I just have to return them early because I know I won't get to read them in the 21 days.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Interesting.... I'm cutting down by only having two or fewer books on hold at a time. I have so many books backed up as it is, I need to read some that I've actually purchased.
> 
> Right now I have a library book on my Sony that is past its expiration. I haven't closed out of the book, or synced the Sony, and I am still reading it though it has expired. I have another library book I am working on on my nook, and I don't have any in my holds queue.... I won't put another one on hold until I finish both of these.


Yeah, I'm already learning about that - I had Fall of Giants, and then Die Trying and Dearly Devoted Dexter both popped up as available the same weekend. Passed on DDD the first time, now I'm reading Die Trying (which expires in a few hours now) - I'll just keep it open until I'm done with it - and have downloaded DDD, but I know that won't take too long to read. But probably one hold at a time now.

And yes, I too need to be reading more of my purchased books! I could never buy another book and probably have reading material for life! And I just checked my wish lists at the two libraries I'm using for eBooks - horrifying! Of course I was clicking on anything that looked remotely interesting just to be sure I didn't forget them, I'm sure I'll never get around to a lot of them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I could never buy another book and probably have reading material for life! And I just checked my wish lists at the two libraries I'm using for eBooks - horrifying!


I believe we are kindred spirits. And I still can't stop acquiring books! I just bought another today.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Add me to the list.. I KNOW I could never buy a book again for life and not run out of books to read and I'm still buying and borrowing them..

I'm loving that 2 of the libraries I use have such a large selection of kids books. It's not only me I get the books for, the 3 oldest BRATs read like crazy too


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

..... and..... I just picked up 4 audio books on Audible.

I need a twelve-step program.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> ..... and..... I just picked up 4 audio books on Audible.
> 
> I need a twelve-step program.


But you get $10 back.... 

I know I'm getting 2 on Tuesday from audible (Sadly, I'm so addicted to Nora Roberts/JD Robb that I buy her books in both Kindle and audible format).. ... Trying to decide on 2 others for my $10


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> But you get $10 back....


Which I will use on more audiobooks that I will have to listen to from my grave.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Which I will use on more audiobooks that I will have to listen to from my grave.


We should compare collections. I'm sure we would scare most sane people.

We're just going to have to have a solar charger built into our headstones to power t he iPhones and Kindles.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughters and I have said we'll all be on our deathbeds saying "Nooooo!  I can't go yet, I still have books to read on my Kindle!!!"  

Maybe one day we can all be on an episode of "eBook Hoarders" together....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Maybe one day we can all be on an episode of "eBook Hoarders" together....


Count me in...I'll be on the show too! My ipod has more audio books on it than anything else, not that I'll ever get to listen to all of them. I keep buying books for the kindle as well, plus checking out books from the library for the nook.....it never ends. Then I just heard that our local library is going to start buying ebooks for us to check out...woohoo, even more books to pick from!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Going to try this. I went crazy putting books on hold when I first got my FLP card. They all became available within a few days and I couldn't finish a lot of them in time. Thanks for the info!

Melissa


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

meljackson said:


> Going to try this. I went crazy putting books on hold when I first got my FLP card. They all became available within a few days and I couldn't finish a lot of them in time. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Melissa


Melissa, I had that problem too. I had so many books become available at once that I finally had to admit defeat and return some of them. I was overwhelmed.

This method that Meemo refers to does work. I tried it today. I had a book become available about a week ago, I did a SAVE on it and saved it to my desktop, then today I opened up ADE and just clicked and dragged (drug?) the file into ADE and it shows up with 21 days left!

P.S. Just wondering, for some reason this makes me feel a little dishonest. Is this "cheating" anyone somehow?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> P.S. Just wondering, for some reason this makes me feel a little dishonest. Is this "cheating" anyone somehow?


I know what you mean but I think (& hope) the person who posted the info where I first saw it was right. 
"For those that might complain that this is stealing, I point out that I'm not getting to use the book any more than was specified. I can only read it for the period specified. I'm not keeping anyone else from checking it out, the next person gets to check it out 21 days after me, and even not using this method I don't often remember to check back in early."
Maybe not so much "cheating" as "working the system"?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I know what you mean but I think (& hope) the person who posted the info where I first saw it was right.
> "For those that might complain that this is stealing, I point out that I'm not getting to use the book any more than was specified. I can only read it for the period specified. I'm not keeping anyone else from checking it out, the next person gets to check it out 21 days after me, and even not using this method I don't often remember to check back in early."
> Maybe not so much "cheating" as "working the system"?


I'd agree with working the system as opposed to cheating. You do still only have access to the book for a specific period of time.


----------

